# Is there a Tower Plot Plan of the Marina area?



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

Great plot plan of Jumeirah Lakes, identifying current tower development location & names. Is there an equivelent plot plan of the marina area? :?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there are only location plans, but no plot plans. i've been looking for this for months and didn't find any


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

*Maybe a 'Marina Plot Plan' in the near future?*

I find some of the developer's location plans a little misleading, that is the plans just show a rough position. When the current builds are better established, then maybe a true scaled plot plan can be drawn up or maybe derived from a satellite picture?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hope that too
it's really strange that you'll only find an overview, but these are not correct at all and you can't see where which tower will be
would be great if the developers could create the same map as the j lake towers map


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm trying currently make Marina building map, but I have very limited resources so I think that I need help of your all to make this map. I will post this map next week or this weekend so everyone could share their information about buildings' right locations


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that would be great
if you post it we all can make additions or give more info you could add to the map
very excited about it


----------

